# Angel hanging out



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can tell you really like that little guy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol yeah, i fell for her the minute i saw her at the poultry show in her breeders truck.. She is super sweet,her breeder takes extra care of her birds which is what i like


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oops, she. Any chance of a mate in her future?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope, no mate. I leave breeding to the experts.. I wouldn't know what to do and then have to figure out who to adopt the babies too


----------

